# Credit Card Hits in 3 Weeks!!



## shanescottoutfitting

On pins and needles waiting for the credit cards to start getting hit. Last year my kids got lucky and we had a great hunting season. Hoping for a little more luck this year!! Good luck to all, about 3 weeks left!!!


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

Should be a good year for those who draw tags. August can't come soon enough.


----------



## Springville Shooter

My 17 year old hit the jackpot last year and we had the hunt of a lifetime. I'll never forget last May when that LE elk charge hit my card. Two weeks of euphoria followed by months of shooting, then scouting. An opening day filled with screaming bulls and close encounters culminated with an amazing harvest in the evening. After that was the Halloween cookout where we cooked elk and potatoes and served it to everyone who passed by. All the while, Packout was performing his magic in the form of an outstanding mount that is enjoyed everyday by our family and all who visit. 

2015 will be a tough act to follow for my family but the prospects still make for pleasant anticipation. Good luck my friends! Here's to melting snow, fishing, green mountains, fuzzy horns, and CC hits!-------SS


----------



## goofy elk

Strange Utah big game year starting to add up for us!

The last few weeks turkey hunting southern Utah we've seen
some GREAT bulls growing antlers for 2016......
Making me wish I would have stuck to my original elk plan instead of Manti.

Then, last Friday I get an E-mail from the DWR telling me the CWMU I put
my kids in for has been discontinued!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I had to change their application choices Monday to different units....

This has had me looking at Wyoming HARD all week with deer and antelope
regs finalized in Wyoming a few days ago.

Bottom line, my oldest boy and I have 42 Wyoming points,
I've found units I can put combination deer and antelope hunts together in!
Pretty much guaranteed, and with archery options, 10 week hunts to fill tags!

Almost hoping we dont draw Utah this year so we can go the Wyoming route for 2016.


----------



## highcountryfever

You're killing me Smalls! 

I already got lucky in the draws this year with a bear tag. Hope to keep the train rolling with an Antelope tag in Aug and then we will be down on the Beaver to chase Muleys in October. 

Bring it on!


----------



## Slayer

Bring on the card hits!! Cant wait!!


----------



## Tl23life21

Cmon I wanna see some deer tag hits!


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

I wish Utah would move the draw back into May. 

Approve permits on April 30 

May 1- May 8 app time

May 9 - May 15 app withdraw time

May 16 Draw time

May 17 Email notifications

There is really no reason that I can think of for having the app period in February and drawing in May. It is not like they are gaining money on interest for up front fees.


----------



## goofy elk

Sorry mussels, ^^^^^^^
That post makes no sense at all !

No up front fees.

AND the draw is in May already. ..


----------



## derekp1999

goofy elk said:


> Sorry mussels, ^^^^^^^
> That post makes no sense at all !
> 
> No up front fees.
> 
> AND the draw is in May already. ..


I think a lot of the heartburn is that the application period occurs before the tag numbers are even set.

If the DWR waited to open the application period until after the tag numbers were set then you wouldn't have had to change your kids application because you would have known that there were not going to be any tags for that particular CWMU. It would save a bunch of people (both applicants & the people contacting the applicants) some time and hassle that now have to make whole new selections for applications.


----------



## Fowlmouth

MuscleWhitefish said:


> It is not like they are gaining money on interest for up front fees.


It's probably not much, but thousands of $10 application fees would generate some interest over 3 months.


----------



## Critter

It is called logistics, I doubt that they could get everything done is a months time frame from deciding the number of tags and seasons to getting the information out and everything else that has to be done. Even the states that have the application period in May make you wait until the end of June or into July before you know the results. Perhaps they need to go to a system if your application is rejected for any reason then you don't get a second chance at it.

Now if they were taking the tag fees up front and sitting on them for 3-5 months like Colorado does then there may be a gripe.

I even like those that say that they need to get out in May to see what the animals are doing so that they can make plans for their hunting trip. To these people I'll just say why not just go out into the hills and enjoy them for what they are? You have to figure that where the animals are in May just might be void of them come August to October when the tags are valid for. Not to mention that the antler growth is just starting to go progress and has a lot of growing left to do.

Now perhaps if everyone used a valid credit card, had no errors on their applications, and actually knew what and when they wanted to hunt then perhaps just a single week of being able to apply would be enough.



Fowlmouth said:


> It's probably not much, but thousands of $10 application fees would generate some interest over 3 months.


But that isn't refundable but is spent on the process.


----------



## goofy elk

derekp1999 said:


> I think a lot of the heartburn is that the application period occurs before the tag numbers are even set.
> 
> If the DWR waited to open the application period until after the tag numbers were set then you wouldn't have had to change your kids application because you would have known that there were not going to be any tags for that particular CWMU. It would save a bunch of people (both applicants & the people contacting the applicants) some time and hassle that now have to make whole new selections for applications.


CWMU permit number ARE set before the application period....

AND are in the application guide book.

Again, dosen't make sense???????????????


----------



## goofy elk

Fowlmouth said:


> It's probably not much, but thousands of $10 application fees would generate some interest over 3 months.


Again, most of the app fee gos to administration cost..
And a portion to the DWR.

Cant draw interest.


----------



## derekp1999

goofy elk said:


> CWMU permit number ARE set before the application period....
> 
> AND are in the application guide book.
> 
> Again, dosen't make sence???????????????


Then why did you apply for a CWMU that got closed...

doesn't make sence (sense)?????????????


----------



## derekp1999

derekp1999 said:


> Then why did you apply for a CWMU that got closed...
> 
> doesn't make sence (sense)?????????????


Rhetorical question...

Because you had an INCOMPLETE picture of the landscape of opportunities at the time of application. Wouldn't it be nice to have the application period at a time when the picture of the landscape is (more) clear? Why do we have open applications when the ONLY tags that are set are the CWMU ones... and then even at that we come to find that one or more are subject to closure? Would you not have applied elsewhere initially if you had the knowledge that you have NOW? Don't get me wrong, I think we all can understand emergency closures and such.

And what about, if we look at a specific example, those who applied for a limited entry elk tag on the Cache, South unit? Sure, following the December WB meeting we were made aware that the age objective was increased from 4.75 to 6.75... which would obviously necessitate a decrease in tags. What nobody could foresee was how dramatic those tags cuts would be. With a complete and clear picture NOW we can see that tag numbers on this unit are cut in half. Which is a pretty dramatic decrease if you were basing your decision on previous years information. I'd be interested to speak to some of the applicants for the Cache, South to see if they would have altered their application based upon about 50% of the tags being cut because of the new age objective.

Whether it makes sense or not, all many of us are asking for is a more complete picture of what the landscape will look like when we actually put money down on these decisions.


----------



## Slayer

C'mon...Just hit my card any day now!!


----------



## Springville Shooter

So, what you're saying is that they can't make interest on application fees because it doesn't make cents?:mrgreen:-------SS


----------



## tallbuck

Utah puts the application period first of all the western states (Feb). The goal is to get you to put in for all species you can apply for (Res and Non Resident). Then after the data is gathered from the biologist, (tooth data and winter counts, and harvest surveys) the data is put together for the RACs and Wb. Public process to get the recommendation through the RACs (3 weeks) and then the WB itself. Then the DWR has to append any changes that the WB makes. Then the DWR has to let Fallon know of the changes for the Draw to take place.

Needless to say Utah is first for application to get us all to commit to a tag in utah before we spend more money out of state. They want the $$$ first. 

Not perfect in my mind, but that is the way many DWR guys have explained it to me over the years. 

Could they do it in 1 month total process, Application Deadline, RAC process, WB meeting and do the drawing and post the results.... YES, but they don't want to.


----------



## Vanilla

I've been saying it for multiple years, and will continue saying it: It's absolutely silly that we have to apply before tag numbers are known. 

There is zero reason reason they can't set tag numbers by May 1 every year. App period open from April 15-May 8. Draw conducted and results posted by May 15.

Those that don't care about tag numbers and just want to apply can do so before numbers are set. Those that do care and want to know will have a week to apply afterward.


----------



## redleg

They can process the doe and cow in just a few weeks. Is that just because the guys running the doe and cow drawing are smarter?


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

goofy elk said:


> mussels
> .


It's been a minute since I have had those, it may just be inline for Sunday supper.


----------



## Don K

Need a time machine to speed things up!!! This wait is driving me nuts!!!

I like your comment about the antler growth Goofy, hoping for a "successful" on the draw results.:grin:


----------



## bugchuker

Vanilla said:


> I've been saying it for multiple years, and will continue saying it: It's absolutely silly that we have to apply before tag numbers are known.
> 
> There is zero reason reason they can't set tag numbers by May 1 every year. App period open from April 15-May 8. Draw conducted and results posted by May 15.
> 
> Those that don't care about tag numbers and just want to apply can do so before numbers are set. Those that do care and want to know will have a week to apply afterward.


This makes no sense, its the gubment we're talking about. Efficiency and Politics dont mix.

p.s. I agree totally


----------



## APD

redleg said:


> They can process the doe and cow in just a few weeks. Is that just because the guys running the doe and cow drawing are smarter?


it takes a while to measure all the fuzzy inches. once they score them all, the dwr sets tag numbers at a ratio of 1 hunter per inch of antler roaming the state.


----------



## Clarq

Vanilla said:


> I've been saying it for multiple years, and will continue saying it: It's absolutely silly that we have to apply before tag numbers are known.
> 
> There is zero reason reason they can't set tag numbers by May 1 every year. App period open from April 15-May 8. Draw conducted and results posted by May 15.
> 
> Those that don't care about tag numbers and just want to apply can do so before numbers are set. Those that do care and want to know will have a week to apply afterward.


I tend to agree.

The LE elk hunt I applied for (late season rifle) gets a couple dozen tags a year. This year, it got an increase in 5 or 6 permits (can't remember exactly), while the other hunt seasons on that unit didn't get much of an increase at all.

If those tag numbers were available before apps were in, I'm willing to bet a few more people (certainly more than 5 or 6) would have switched into the hunt season I applied for, hoping for better odds. A few dozen applicants who normally hunt the Cache probably would have joined them as well. This would have driven my odds down. But as it now stands, I'm in a pretty good spot (unless a bunch of people switched into it for other reasons).

So it is with the current system. You have guys like me on one hand, and you have the people who apply for the Cache unit on the other. You win some, you lose some. The aspect I like about it, though, is that we're not all hopping from unit to unit every year, hoping for better odds, but not really getting them because everyone else is doing the same thing.


----------



## goofy elk

'Sense ' we are dreaming Cc hits here,
I'm thinking, 
$513 desert sheep
$413 moose
$413 mountain goat 

I'd LOVE to see all these charges 
On my CC........+ a few $40 deer tags. 


Then I'll just bank our Wyoming points.


----------



## Clarq

goofy elk said:


> 'Sense ' we are dreaming Cc hits here,
> I'm thinking,
> $513 desert sheep
> $413 moose
> $413 mountain goat
> 
> I'd LOVE to see all these charges
> On my CC........+ a few $40 deer tags.
> 
> Then I'll just bank our Wyoming points.


My list is

$513 desert sheep or $285 elk
$513 RM sheep or $55 Pronghorn

I'm not picky... any one would be great. Besides, I'd be in dire financial straits if we pulled both sheep tags.

My question is, would you really have time for the general deer season if you and yours drew those first 3? I know I wouldn't... If my dad or I manage to draw a sheep tag, we'll probably turn the deer tag(s) we draw back in.

Good luck! I'd love to see you get that sheep tag.


----------



## Critter

I'd be happy with a $1500 hit for moose or bison


----------



## MWScott72

This will be my first year in for Mtn goat. You know what they say about first timer applicants....

Come on $413!!!

Hoping my dad draws his Manti muzzy elk tag too. As a nonresident, isn't it somewhere around $700?

So, if I'M out around $1,400...happy day!!


----------



## Don K

> As a nonresident, isn't it somewhere around $700?


800 for the tag, and 65 for the hunting license.


----------



## goofy elk

1 week, 3 days, 10 hrs....


----------



## Raptorman

goofy elk said:


> 1 week, 3 days, 10 hrs....


 Not soon enough...


----------



## alpinebowman

redleg said:


> They can process the doe and cow in just a few weeks. Is that just because the guys running the doe and cow drawing are smarter?


I imagine the reason they process them faster is because the tag numbers are in the system by then. With the bucks and bulls draw they have to input the numbers after the WB meeting and then check and double check them before they can start running the lottery.


----------



## 2full

I only bought a point for Buffalo this year.........


----------



## Muley73

Drawing my first choice elk in New Mexico last week has taken the edge off for me.......slightly!!!! Lol


----------



## Polaris550

From AZ... When do cards normally get hit? Compared to years past? AZ is a week or 2 ahead of time.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

It's a win win for me. 

Either I draw an Utah LE/OIL or I plan a Steelhead fishing trip in Idaho. 

At this point Steelhead in Idaho is the plan, but you never know. Utah may pull my number out of the hat.


----------



## CPAjeff

MuscleWhitefish said:


> It's a win win for me.
> 
> Either I draw an Utah LE/OIL or I plan a Steelhead fishing trip in Idaho.
> 
> At this point Steelhead in Idaho is the plan, but you never know. Utah may pull my number out of the hat.


I am in the same boat - its either a LE Elk/OIL Mountain Goat or a Texas Whitetail/Aoudad combo or an Alaskan adventure!


----------



## MWScott72

CPAjeff said:


> I am in the same boat - its either a LE Elk/OIL Mountain Goat or a Texas Whitetail/Aoudad combo or an Alaskan adventure!


After my sheep hunt last year, I've really got the itch to chase Aoudad. Now if I could only pull one of the NM tags, I'd be set!


----------



## goofy elk

CPA, MWF, and 73,
Awsome back up plans! 

I'll de hunting Wyoming if I dont draw
a LE or OIAL Utah permit.

Also, spoke with the DWR draw specialist 
And the might be a delay with CC hits.
I might have to change my prediction 
On the hit date.


----------



## ridgetop

I don't know how you guys can stand to keep checking day after day or even in some cases, hour after hour.:shock:
I'll just wait for the email.


----------



## DallanC

ridgetop said:


> I don't know how you guys can stand to keep checking day after day or even in some cases, hour after hour.:shock:
> I'll just wait for the email.


+1

-DallanC


----------



## Critter

ridgetop said:


> I don't know how you guys can stand to keep checking day after day or even in some cases, hour after hour.:shock:
> I'll just wait for the email.


I usually check my CC's every day or two when I am online just to catch any problems on them, but why worry about the draw when you know that it hasn't happened and you still can't get back into the hills to do any meaningful scouting if you do draw. Even when I drew my LE elk tag in the Book Cliffs I didn't start scouting until July when you could tell what the bulls were going to look like.


----------



## goofy elk

Wait for the E-mails and risk
missing Wyoming deer and 
Antelope opportunitys if your
Playing that game.

I've got some guaranteed Wyoming
Tags locked up if I don't draw Utah. 

The dates are tight though.


----------



## Critter

Just put in for Wyoming, Utah, Arizona, and Colorado. 

When you draw just take more time off of work. 

But then there are always the problems of hunts running at the same time.


----------



## DallanC

goofy elk said:


> Wait for the E-mails and risk
> missing Wyoming deer and
> Antelope opportunitys if your
> Playing that game.


If its that important to people then they have already put in. Trying to rely on a potential credit card charge to base your entire season off of is a disaster waiting to happen. Any type of hiccup in the system could allow you to miss out. That's nuts to me. I've seen some years I didn't get a credit card charge until WELL AFTER I got my successful email (bookcliffs, 2005).

I put in for WY as soon as it opened. Now I'm enjoying all the fun things in life NOT centered around the draw.

-DallanC


----------



## goofy elk

DallanC said:


> If its that important to people then they have already put in. Trying to rely on a potential credit card charge to base your entire season off of is a disaster waiting to happen. Any type of hiccup in the system could allow you to miss out. That's nuts to me. I've seen some years I didn't get a credit card charge until WELL AFTER I got my successful email (bookcliffs, 2005).
> 
> I put in for WY as soon as it opened. Now I'm enjoying all the fun things in life NOT centered around the draw.
> 
> -DallanC


Disaster waiting to happen? NOT!

I have hunted good quality hunts EVERY year for two decades now....
works for me.


----------



## Don K

Looking at all the odds I just put in for Utah as I did not want to draw multiple high quality tags. If I dont draw, I will do MT, or CO....

Credit Cards should show pending charges soon


----------



## DallanC

goofy elk said:


> Disaster waiting to happen? NOT!
> 
> I have hunted good quality hunts EVERY year for two decades now....
> works for me.


Certainly could be for you if you are cutting dates that tight and basing decisions on credit card charges... like I said, 2005 I didnt get charged for my books deer tag until after I got the email.

-DallanC


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

DallanC said:


> Certainly could be for you if you are cutting dates that tight and basing decisions on credit card charges... like I said, 2005 I didnt get charged for my books deer tag until after I got the email.
> 
> -DallanC


Nevada is the tricky state in this scenario for me this year. I took shots in the dark and if I draw I draw. The deadline is in April and the draw is in early June after the results in Utah, the draw deadline in Wyoming, and the draw deadline Arizona (deer/sheep).

Having too many great tags would be a great problem to have. With my luck, I would just plan a Utah and Wyoming hunt and then maybe spent a few extra days chasing the river monsters in Idaho.


----------



## CPAjeff

I sure wish I would have drawn a few of those expo tags I applied for this year. ;-) Then I wouldn't have to check my credit card account for the draw results...


----------



## hazmat

Alot of people saying mid to late week next week tick tock


----------



## 3arabians

Haha. This is actually a really fun time of year for me. I know a lot of people keep their cool and wait for their email but I love the suspense of waiting for that charge on the cc. Next week will be suspenseful.


----------



## Vanilla

I always check my card, knowing full well that due to how the card company does things I usually am 2-3 days after people start posting their card got hit. I've had more than one antlerless email come telling me I was successful before the charge showed on my online credit card account. But I still check, just for fun.

I'm a long shot on both my potential tags, but someone has to get lucky. Might as well be me!


----------



## hazmat

Vanilla said:


> I always check my card, knowing full well that due to how the card company does things I usually am 2-3 days after people start posting their card got hit. I've had more than one antlerless email come telling me I was successful before the charge showed on my online credit card account. But I still check, just for fun.
> 
> I'm a long shot on both my potential tags, but someone has to get lucky. Might as well be me!


Cabelas card????? Last year my cabelas card took forever


----------



## DallanC

hazmat said:


> Cabelas card????? Last year my cabelas card took forever


Every year cabelas cards takes several days longer than other peoples cards.

-DallanC


----------



## Clarq

I might check now and then (mainly to make sure there's enough $$$ in the account in the event of some very good luck), but with my odds of drawing this year, I'm certainly not sitting on pins and needles. I can imagine how things might get intense if you're getting close to drawing a good tag, though, so to each their own.

I will enjoy hearing about the tags you all draw, and dreaming of the day when I'm in your shoes, so I certainly won't discourage anyone who wants to check for charges.


----------



## Slayer

Bring on the cc hits!!! Cant wait!!


----------



## Springville Shooter

I enjoy the suspense and excitement of the application/draw season. My list of things to do is always 100 times bigger than my vacation or budget so I don't get overly excited for any particular draw because the adventures will be there. The draws just determine where some of them will be this year.

Being the loophole exploiting piece of human trash that I am.....my CC hits have become much more predictable, especially considering that I am nowhere near the bonus pool for any LE or OIL tags.----SS


----------



## shanescottoutfitting

Still waiting patiently! Kinda!


----------



## goofy elk

I'm Now loosing faith we will see CC hits next week.

There are some problems,
CWMU issues that I know of.....

The guys that put in for permits during the regular application period
that were discontinued were allowed to change their application choices for
those units last week.

I spoke with the DWR personnel in charge of this a couple days ago,
there was still a few problems, 
THE DRAW INFO STILL HAD NOT BEEN SENT TO FALLON needed to run the draw!

The DWR was going to sent me an E-mail confirming our 'unit choice changes'
when every thing was completed.........I'm still waiting for that confirmation!

This tells me Nevada still does NOT have the info to conduct the draw.......

This issue could drag CC hits out to the week of the 20th.


----------



## CPAjeff

goofy elk said:


> I'm Now loosing faith we will see CC hits next week.
> 
> There are some problems,
> CWMU issues that I know of.....
> 
> The guys that put in for permits during the regular application period
> that were discontinued were allowed to change their application choices for
> those units last week.
> 
> I spoke with the DWR personnel in charge of this a couple days ago,
> there was still a few problems,
> THE DRAW INFO STILL HAD NOT BEEN SENT TO FALLON needed to run the draw!
> 
> The DWR was going to sent me an E-mail confirming our 'unit choice changes'
> when every thing was completed.........I'm still waiting for that confirmation!
> 
> This tells me Nevada still does NOT have the info to conduct the draw.......
> 
> This issue could drag CC hits out to the week of the 20th.


FWIW, I called Fallon on Wednesday to update my credit card information, as of Wednesday they had started the draw.


----------



## goofy elk

CPA,
Pretty sure wendsday/yesterday
They ran the portion of the draw
That assigned individual numbers 
To the applications...


----------



## huntn30inchers

So what does that mean? CC hits next week sometime?


----------



## goofy elk

huntn30inchers said:


> So what does that mean? CC hits next week sometime?


What it means?

I'm changing my CC hit prediction to the week of May 16th....


----------



## Vanilla

Isn't it always in that May 16-18 range?


----------



## Vanilla

Vanilla said:


> Isn't it always in that May 16-18 range?


Check that---according to posts on this forum it was the 15th last year and the 16th in 2014.

I think a hope for next week is a little ambitious. This is 2016 in Utah, after all. They're still counting and pulling paper applications out of a hat.


----------



## DallanC

goofy elk said:


> CPA,
> Pretty sure wendsday/yesterday
> They ran the portion of the draw
> That assigned individual numbers
> To the applications...


That is ridiculous if true. That numbers are generated and kept for some period of time before the draw takes place. They shouldn't be accessible or view able by ANYONE from the point the draw starts until it ends. Hunting is too big of money to not think someone isnt trying to bribe their way into a tag. If they do it this way, it would be mighty easy for a tech to make a quick edit somewhere to lower an applicants number.

-DallanC


----------



## Springville Shooter

C'mon Dally, 

You're a computer guy. You know how easy it is to audit these types of things. No way the folks in Nevada are going to risk their cash cow. I bet they are audited, then re-audited, then the audits are peer reviewed. ----SS


----------



## Vanilla

Springville Shooter said:


> C'mon Dally,
> 
> You're a computer guy. You know how easy it is to audit these types of things. No way the folks in Nevada are going to risk their cash cow. I bet they are audited, then re-audited, then the audits are peer reviewed. ----SS


Does the peer review show an under bite and undescended testicles?


----------



## elkfromabove

DallanC said:


> That is ridiculous if true. That numbers are generated and kept for some period of time before the draw takes place. They shouldn't be accessible or view able by ANYONE from the point the draw starts until it ends. Hunting is too big of money to not think someone isnt trying to bribe their way into a tag. If they do it this way, it would be mighty easy for a tech to make a quick edit somewhere to lower an applicants number.
> 
> -DallanC


I'm not a computer guy, but I'm pretty sure nobody could bribe the Fallon NV company, Systems Consultants Inc. into a Utah tag. A simple Google search could tell you that the Utah wildlife draw isn't their cash cow and they certainly wouldn't risk a possible lawsuit or breach of contract over a few thousand dollars since their clients also include, among others, the Nevada DOW, Arizona F&G, New Mexico DFG, Idaho F&G as well as Churchill County DA's Office, CB (Caldwell Banker) Commercial Real-Estate Group, Inc., Affiliated Research Centers, Inc. which have confidential personal information, AND Hughes (Aircraft) Training, Inc which has top security Federal military aircraft information. They've been checked out already!


----------



## DallanC

elkfromabove said:


> I'm not a computer guy, but I'm pretty sure nobody could bribe the Fallon NV company, Systems Consultants Inc. into a Utah tag.


Never said the entire company could be bribed... but a individual tech working there? You never know. Show me some evidence of public oversight on the draw process for the Publics resources.

-DallanC


----------



## highcountryfever

I have heard claims that they have started. My brother-in-law's brother-in-law has a cousin that had a charge on his card for a moose tag! :-?


----------



## bekins24

Still nothin for me... I've never been so antsy to get a cc hit but reading how antsy all of you are has got me checking my bank account more often. haha


----------



## Critter

I got charged for a deer and a elk tag..................









But wait that was back in February and was for tags in Colorado.


----------



## 2full

That's just plain mean Critter............:grin:
But I like it.


----------



## brisket

DallanC said:


> Never said the entire company could be bribed... but a individual tech working there? You never know. Show me some evidence of public oversight on the draw process for the Publics resources.
> 
> -DallanC


I'm with DallanC on this one. Corruption exists at all levels of government, law enforcement, private companies, etc. You are far too trusting if you don't think there could be something shady going on with the draw.

That being said, I like to believe that it is honest, but you never know. As DallanC suggested, public oversight on the draw process might help. To start, I'd like to see them open source the code that runs the draw. That would give us some clear insight as to how it really works. Besides it could be fun to run the code at home to test out the loophole, and to potentially expose other loopholes.

For the record, I am a 'computer guy'.


----------



## goofy elk

I'm hearing bis and pieces leading me to believe CC hits
might happen Friday afternoon/Saturday morning....................

Ya, I'm changing back to the 13th.


----------



## KineKilla

I'm pretty sure I'll know how I did in the draw on Friday, May 27th.

I usually get the "warm coke, no ice" email a few days before that though.


----------



## bekins24

Of course some wahoo in Georgia/North Carolina stole my card information this week and I had to cancel it and get a new one the same week we should be drawing...  And the link on the website says CC changes cannot be made right now. So hopefully I get a call and can get it sorted out before they just move on to the next person.


----------



## bekins24

Luckily though I'm not close to drawing anything spectacular so it would just be the general season deer I miss out on.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3

bekins24 said:


> Luckily though I'm not close to drawing anything spectacular so it would just be the general season deer I miss out on.


They will call. They always try calling a few times I believe.


----------



## bekins24

Yeah I figured as much. I guess it is a good sign though that I can't change it. Means they are close to sending the charges out


----------



## Don K

> I usually get the "warm coke, no ice" email a few days before that though.


Is that better or worse than Skunked Beer?


----------



## brettb

I'm sitting on 17 RM Bighorn Sheep points. Draw odds for the Newfoundland Mtns say I'm 50% on drawing my tag. I've never been so anxious to see a transaction on my credit card. This past 2 months have d r a g g e d on for way too long


----------



## KineKilla

17 points and only at 50% draw odds!!? I don't know whether to laugh or cry hearing that.

I wish you luck.


----------



## Markthehunter88

STILL NOTHING?!?!?! :mrgreen:


----------



## johnnycake

And we have a winner!!!!! $285! 

Woo hoo! I got paint at home depot!


----------



## snw_brdr10

johnnycake said:


> And we have a winner!!!!! $285!
> 
> Woo hoo! I got paint at home depot!


Jerk. My heart jumped for a second.


----------



## willfish4food

johnnycake said:


> And we have a winner!!!!! $285!
> 
> Woo hoo! I got paint at home depot!


Sounds like a crappy weekend to me.


----------



## 3arabians

Well boys and girls...the time has come to check the bank accounts at first rise every morning. For some reason my cc hits always happen at 3 or 4am and I wake up to a pleasant surprise.


----------



## nelsonccc

That's the first thing I did this morning...but nothing yet.


----------



## tallbuck

Nothing off my card this morning.... Anxiously waiting!


----------



## dkhntrdstn

i got a charge pending.












o wait that was mother day dinner charge.


----------



## Slayer

Is tomorrow the day...?


----------



## brisket

I'm guessing early next week, but who knows.


----------



## goofy elk

If it's the same as the past
Couple years, I expect pending 
charges will start tomorrow afternoon 
and continue thru Saturday morning.


----------



## 3arabians

goofy elk said:


> If it's the same as the past
> Couple years, I expect pending
> charges will start tomorrow afternoon
> and continue thru Saturday morning.


Ah ya!! I'll be watching close tomorrow.


----------



## KineKilla

goofy elk said:


> If it's the same as the past
> Couple years, I expect pending
> charges will start tomorrow afternoon
> and continue thru Saturday morning.


Cool that means I'll see them sometime around the 26th of May. I don't know why Mtn. America always takes so long.


----------



## CPAjeff

YAHOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I applied as a group with my buddy and put it on my card ($285x2=$570) and my card just got hit for LE ELK!


----------



## Speeddmn

CPAjeff said:


> YAHOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I applied as a group with my buddy and put it on my card ($285x2=$570) and my card just got hit for LE ELK!


Hell yeah! Couple of us at work put in for LE archery elk... Hoping he gets a 1140 hit on his card! Plus our 160 for deer!


----------



## MWScott72

CPAjeff said:


> YAHOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I applied as a group with my buddy and put it on my card ($285x2=$570) and my card just got hit for LE ELK!


While it is admirable that you attached proof of your success, we can't verify said success without an account and routing number first


----------



## highcountryhoyt

I've got acharge of $195 for "utah buck"......looks like DEDICATED


----------



## kailey29us

Dedicated Zion tag for me, LE rifle elk for my 18 y/o son and a deer tag hopefully for my 12 y/o daughter.


----------



## brisket

Are you guys screwing with us or is this legit?


----------



## Don K

Its legit, people posting on other boards as well

Going crazy here waiting


----------



## 35whelen

$40 charge. Got a buck tag


----------



## Clarq

Quick question: My dad put in for LE pronghorn (3 points) and general deer (3 points). We've got a $55 charge pending, so it looks like he got lucky on the antelope draw. Will the deer permit charge come in separately, or should they come in together?

We applied for Thousand Lakes as a first choice and Wasatch West as a second. I'm thinking there's no way he wouldn't draw his deer tag.


----------



## springerhunter

BC archery deer...yeehaw!


----------



## swampfox

Just got hit for my deer tag. Nothing for LE/OIL


----------



## sambo3006

This is my 13th year of applying. Tomorrow is Friday the 13th. Coincidence? I think not. Predicting a hit after midnight. Congratulations to everyone who has drawn so far!


----------



## CPAjeff

Clarq said:


> Quick question: My dad put in for LE pronghorn (3 points) and general deer (3 points). We've got a $55 charge pending, so it looks like he got lucky on the antelope draw. Will the deer permit charge come in separately, or should they come in together?
> 
> We applied for Thousand Lakes as a first choice and Wasatch West as a second. I'm thinking there's no way he wouldn't draw his deer tag.


In the past, my charges have came in separately.


----------



## KineKilla

A $160 and a $40 charge pending on my card! Looks like our camp is on for the GS Deer on the Manti!

...unless it's for our 2nd or 3rd choice...


----------



## Ogden Archer

I know we'very gone over this before, but what banks get hit first?


----------



## mtnrunner260

Ogden,
Not cabelas. They don't even show pending transactions on the website. 
Maybe I'll call them tomorrow and ask.


----------



## johnnycake

Panguitch lake late bulls beware! After trying more than half my life I finally have a big bull tag! (Even though I was well above the bonus point pool, my irrational side was telling me I wouldn't draw for some reason)


----------



## nelsonccc

Just got hit for $268. Looks like I'm deer hunting! Hope it's Panguitch! I'm USBank, non resident. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3arabians

Ogden Archer said:


> I know we'very gone over this before, but what banks get hit first?


Nothing for me yet. Golden West CU. I'm not worried yet should be in good shape for a GS deer tag.


----------



## cedar

hit my cc for GS deer tag."Good luck everybody" ;-)


----------



## sambo3006

Just got hit for Wasatch late elk with 12 NR points! Finally! Now gotta hit the maps and the gym.


----------



## Fukarwee

Looks like general season deer and Archery manti elk for me! Going to be a great fall!!!


----------



## Jmgardner

Well the wife had 0 elk points and I only had one, and somehow one of us drew South cache rifle elk. I'm in shock! Also rifle deer for the both of us. I'm ecstatic!!!!


----------



## Bax*

My card was hit


----------



## Archin

I'm hit! Haven't seen what weapon or area. But I'm hunting deer this year! Still praying for LE elk to go threw. Is there somewhere I can look to see what my tags for?


----------



## stick&string89

Archery deer for me. Im with mountain america

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## stuckduck

Roadless LE archery Elk!!! Bout time!


----------



## Truelife

3 general deer tags for my family. Now I can stop eating junk food and get in shape right...... :grin:


----------



## Fishracer

2 GS muzzy deer tags. America first.


----------



## huntaddict

Boulder any weapon elk after a twenty year wait, and 2 GS rifle deer tags for me and the wife. Its going to be an awesome year!


----------



## twinkielk15

General season deer for me!


----------



## 3arabians

Jmgardner said:


> Well the wife had 0 elk points and I only had one, and somehow one of us drew South cache rifle elk. I'm in shock! Also rifle deer for the both of us. I'm ecstatic!!!!


Wow!! Congrats on that. That is beating the odds right there. They just raised the age objective and cut tags in half from last year so that is impressive. Had a buddy draw with zero points about 10 years ago.


----------



## RKurelowech

Credit card hit, LaSal Late Bull Elk

Hopefully my hunting buddy gets his credit card hit soon also.


----------



## Titleistman

Just general Deer for me!


----------



## Slayer

Anyone get a hit for a OIL or antelope yet?


----------



## bekins24

No hit for me cause my card was cancelled and haven't gotten a call either :? Getting on a plane to Hawaii right now so hopefully they don't call for the next 5 hours!


----------



## Crndgs8

Looks like I drew a Henry's Management tag.
Anyone have any info about this hunt?
Are there many good management deer left on the unit?


----------



## MWScott72

Really hoping to see something on my card Monday. So far zilch. I'm Ok with not drawing, since WY (if not drawn in UT) and OK are in the cards, but I would really like my dad to draw his LE elk. My parents aren't getting any younger.

Jake - did your daughter get her turkey Sat??


----------



## 3arabians

MWScott72 said:


> Really hoping to see something on my card Monday. So far zilch. I'm Ok with not drawing, since WY (if not drawn in UT) and OK are in the cards, but I would really like my dad to draw his LE elk. My parents aren't getting any younger.
> 
> Jake - did your daughter get her turkey Sat??


Nope, thanks for asking though Mike. She had a great time--they just werent there and I dont put in any scouting time for turkeys. I just go to where I've seen them when I'm riding. I half assed it for sure haha. She's a trooper though and hiked a couple miles in the dark with me to the spot I wanted to get to.

Also, no hits for me either. I figure tomorrow has to be the day. I cant imagine its possible to not draw a gs deer tag considering my 1 point with the picks I have but stranger things have happened.


----------



## highcountryfever

Looks like archery Antelope and rifle deer for me this year!


----------

